# Perturbed Bird



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Shot this short video of a hen turkey on a mission. It's a good thing my "assistant" kept quiet, because it could have gotten ugly.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wow, she really gave that deke the "stink eye!"


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

where is her other leg ? aren't we supposed to have two ? ......lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've not seen such a reaction as this on the part of a hen. It was as if an intruder was in the wrong place.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. I am hooked on turkey.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cool video

i have had similar reactions from hens with decoys

its usuaully the dominant hen of the flock that does it

ive had them and myself get into arguments that last for more than thirty minutes

ive had them come in in full strut and beat the snot out of my decoy

its amazing how brutal turkeys can be


----------

